# Rod tip repair



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have used tight lines to put guides on but now they are out of business. So who else is recommended?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Rod N Reel Depot. 8911 Fowler Road behind Lowes on 9 mile road. The number is 458-0428 ask for Ron.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Ron N Reel Depot, $5 per guide I think


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Go buy a tip and throw it on....instead of the glue stick they usually sell ya, use some gorilla glue! Now ifin it's a 200 dollar rod and you want a pro to do it, take it to someone else. 

I bought Logan a med/high grade Shimano 7 1/2 ft rod and after the 1st trip w/ me, it ended up being 7-3!!! hahaha I just heated the broke tip, slid it off, then used gorilla glue to put it back on since the diameter didn't change drastically....


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Give me a car to work on I'll be ok. Give me a fishing rod and I'll probably break it


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good recommendation guys in and out in no time. Nice guy


----------

